# Blade Runner - is nothing sacred?



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I suppose it had to happen at some point. A production company has bought the rites to Blade Runner and has announced they are to plan sequels / prequels.

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=30311

From a financial point of view I can wholly understand the business mindset as its a beloved movie and will have a fan base audience at the ready for an immediate bums on seat cash in. But that fan base will have very high expectations, and if not up to scratch, well....?

This is not an anti sequel rant as I'm all for sequels if they are executed with consideration to the original movie and move the story concept along imaginatively. After all, some sequels have proved that they can be better than the original movie: Godfather 2, Aliens (perhaps), Toy Story 2, Bourne Supremecy, For a Few Dollars More etc etc.

Best case scenario: Ridley Scott announces involvement in some capacity to maintain reasoned continuity / invention of the movies, so his original vision is moved forward without compromise. This seems to be happening with Alien and the Prometheus movie....

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=73281

Worse case scenario: McG or Michael Bay get involved in the production and all hope of a decent movie evaporates into a digital haze of nought and one explosions :wall:

Are some movies just too precious or sacred to have the franchise treatment? I actually think so. Not many Citizen Kane sequels out there.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As it's my all time fave film, I'm not happy about this at all, but then I'm not surprised either. Be a damn shame if they tarnish the original with modern CGI gash.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

My fav movie too - :thumb:

Saw it on the big screen when it was re-leased by Ridley Scott in his restored, shortened sans voice over version. Breathtaking


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
All Those Moments Will be Lost Like Tears in Rain........
Time to Die............:lol:
Mind you Ridley Scott made a faux pas when he said Deckard was a replicant that could be the way they go, darn Them. Philip K Dick refused to say if Deckard was and simply left it to the reader/viewers immagination.
The amount of times i have had the conversation that someone says yeah deckard is a replicant because his eyes go red like the replicants, geez man have you never had redeye on a photo graph?????

Yet they dont pick up on the fact that how come Gaff knows Deckard dreams of Unicorns.....Unless!!!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

yetizone said:


> My fav movie too - :thumb:
> 
> Saw it on the big screen when it was re-leased by Ridley Scott in his restored, shortened sans voice over version. Breathtaking


Me too mate - back in '92 was it? (I was the one chucking the popcorn at the back of your head :lol

Can't beat seeing it on that scale and with the magnitude of sound.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I would say it is one of those film i never 'got', I thought it was very overrated and I only thought the film was ok. Other films that I seem to be the only one to dislike are, Apocalypse Now, The Shining and This Is Spinal Tap, cult, classic films that are always in the top 10 of most peoples all time greats.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think 'Hearts of Darkness' is better than the film it documents actually.

For those who might not know, HoD: A Filmmaker's Apocalypse is a documentary feature film about the making of Apocalypse Now. How Coppola ever got that thing made is a wonder with all the budget, weather and not least actor problems he was up against.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I attempted to watch Blade Runner about 12 yrs ago after all the hype.

Switched it off after 10 mins.

Retried a few years ago and watched the whole film (under duress).

Remarkably underwhelmed. 0/10. CRAP. Badly dated crap at that, too.


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

If Ridley Scott is involved then it could work. I love Blade Runner, i had to see it a few times to really appreciate just how good it is. The dangerous days documentary on the bluray is amazing & you wonder how the movie got finished. It's not a swashbuckling adventure like Star Wars, it's a deeper & more thoughtful film that makes you think about humanity, loyalty, life & how things differ depending on your point of view. It's the most atmospheric movie I have ever seen. Watch the bluray on a big screen tv & it takes you to another world. There will never be another movie like it:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

One of Phillip K Dicks Greatest Stories...
The story is timeless the movie is very atmospheric still stands up now, i suppose the abridged white dwarf version is so so...:lol:


----------



## MikeTurner (Aug 9, 2013)

There is quite a lot of info on the Blade Runner sequel here...

Personally I absolutely loved the original it's one of my favourite movies of all time, although I can see why people have a problem with it as it is very slow paced compared to modern scifi films. The Blade Runner sequel could work if Ridley gets the ingredients right again, i.e. doesn't try and make it too fast paced, doesn't go overboard on CGI, gets a good story and encapsulates the world of the original again. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Loved the original and the book. There are just so many ways for a sequel to go wrong I'm very nervous.

PS Just heard they are remaking "Carrie" Why!!!!!????


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Rob_Car said:


> PS Just heard they are remaking "Carrie" Why!!!!!????


for the money.

Heck, we are even going to get a sequel to It's a Wonderful Life


----------

